# aw x-traction help needed?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

On my conquest to make my own bttf car, i can't seem to fix this aw chassis/top gear plate problem.This chassis never really worked since i unclamed it!The problem is that the rear gear on plate never makes contact with the rear axel gear for long(half a lap)Could it just be a bad mold chassis?changed the rear gear on axel with afx ones and same problem exist.bending the top gear plate not helping much.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*The problem is...*

The rivet holding the cluster gear is probably not fully seated. (I have had several of those.) The fine pictures provided look to me like the rivet is sitting a bit high. That allows the cluster gear to slide up and away from the crown gear. If you can pull the cluster gear up on the rivet, you will need to seat the rivet so that it holds the cluster gear in the proper location and re-set the rivet.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

or use a screw like in your "this car"


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I only have one of those screws left and dont know how to remove the rivet on the top gear plate,or if they work well on aw plastic.:thumbsup:thats the whos next camaro chassis.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*likin both replys*

agee with above. copper you can get the screws frow jw,s for the cluster assembly. and yes it does look like its a lil high. ya never know till ya try! go ahead n get after it!! whats the worst thing that can happen?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you have a hammer and a small punch ( or someting with a flat surface you can use for a punch), just lightly tap on the underside of the rivet to get rid of the slack. Be careful not to bind the gear.

An armature press can also be used to do this (if you have one).


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

joegri said:


> agee with above. copper you can get the screws frow jw,s for the cluster assembly. and yes it does look like its a lil high. ya never know till ya try! go ahead n get after it!! whats the worst thing that can happen?


The worst thing that could,the rear gear teeth got destroyed!replace the gear with afx one or aw one?And thanks to all the above for the help.:thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

bump for grandcheap skate.:thumbsup:use what dlw say's.problem solved on the white chassis.thank's again guy's.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

copperhead71 said:


> bump for grandcheap skate.:thumbsup:use what dlw say's.problem solved on the white chassis.thank's again guy's.


Could that be used on the AW four gear plate?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The 4-gears' rivet head is recessed down into the cluster, so you need a small punch to get at the rivet head. Set the underside of the gearplate on an anvil-type surface and make sure it stays still while you tap the rivet.


----------

